# Fixed blade EDC



## kooter (Mar 2, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a small fixed blade EDC knife. Would like a proper handle on it if possible, and blade length of no more than 2.5 inches. I have found a nice one on EDC forums under the title "orange g10 necker". Pics or links would be most helpful.


----------



## guyg (Mar 2, 2008)

I dont know your price range, but the Bark River Mini Canadian fits your description.


----------



## kooter (Mar 2, 2008)

guyg, i would go to $200 for the right knife, but what you suggested looks very nice indeed. :twothumbs


----------



## guyg (Mar 2, 2008)

For 200 ,you can get two or three top knives and have a good selection. Buck also has the Hartsook and a Mayo small fixed. Cant remember blade length, but they are both S30V steel, which is a popular steel.


----------



## jbosman1013 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have been wanting this one myself for a while
http://www.nemesis-knives.com/arch.html


----------



## kooter (Mar 2, 2008)

Just found a raidops knife that looks well cool. The little John. Cant find any pricing on it though.


----------



## mbely2 (Mar 3, 2008)

kooter,
For about this price you can get a nice custom Dozier, and you will never look back for production knives again: http://www.dozierknives.com/
Be careful thought: Dozier knives are highly addictive, it is almost impossible to stop after holding one in your hands.
Good luck,

Mark


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 3, 2008)

get Tom Krein to make you exactly what you want. he is a madman at grinding.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Mar 3, 2008)

You have to have a "good reason" to legaly EDC a fixed blade in England. 

Reasons include, work, religon, part of a national costume.

The only knife you can Legaly EDC in the UK without a reason is a folding knife ( penknife) with a 3" sharpened edge length blade, or less, that doesn't lock.

Think swiss army type slipjointed knife. There are lots of UK legal knives to choose from now that fold without a lock.

Sorry didn't want to turn this into a lecture, you probably know this already, I just thought i'd let you know before spending £$£$ on a knife you may not want to have conviscated and be charged for. Dont get me wrong, I regulary EDC a large locking folder, but I have a reason to use it when I have it. When I dont, I have knives that are legal.

What do you plan to do with it? Would it be a heavy user or something to carry and use on an occasional basis.

I've always liked this for a small fixed blade, prehaps just a bit to short for you though.
http://www.noze-nuz.com/benchmade/bm210ggt.php

With $400 you can get a lot of good fixed blades, or one "pimped out" knife. Good news is though there are hundreds to choose from.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Might be a bit to big, but its the smallest fixed i got.

I bought it because of the VG10 steel, its intended for gutting small games.

The "WM1" stands for Woman actually... but there are more men than women that buys this knife! 

EDIT: oh! didnt mention it was a Fallkniven. If your gonna EDC it it might be to big, and the kydex sheath I have isnt made anymore.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 4, 2008)

I EDC a Benchmade Activator.

http://www.knifeworks.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=8540


----------



## carrot (Mar 4, 2008)

If you're willing to spend up to $200 go Dozier and don't look back. They are a bargain in the custom world, with excellent heat treat and nicely sculpted handles. Their sheaths are also the best I've used so far, too. The Dozier K-6 Companion should be exactly what you're looking for. It has a real handle so it can be used like a real knife.


----------



## Styerman (Mar 5, 2008)

A Barkie , mini or micro Canadian would be pretty nice , if you feel spendy a Dozier would be excellent . AG Russel has some nice stuff that would fill the bill .

Chris


----------



## kooter (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. 

I have gone with this knife from americankami. 






Im having black G10 handles, and a partialy serated edge. I went through so many knives it gave me a headache in the end, but when i saw this, i just knew i had to have it. 

Heres a link to DJs website, this wont be my only blade from him im sure.

http://www.americankami.com/fixed.html


----------



## fnmag (Mar 6, 2008)

The T Necker is an interesting choice. Hope it works out for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## CplTriangle (Mar 6, 2008)

I just got a folder with G10 panels and the grip is superb. Looks like a nice piece.


----------



## kooter (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, as soon as its in my hands i will post my thoughts on it.


----------



## TKC (Mar 16, 2008)

*I highly recommend a knife from Tom Krein, Charles May or Gene Ingram. I have a knife from each of these makers, and they are fantastic pocket fixed blades.*

(Moderator note: CPF Rule's non-compliant oversized pics deleted. Please repost if resized.)


----------



## Styerman (Mar 17, 2008)

TKC , I truly admire your taste in small cutters !

Chris


----------



## kooter (Mar 17, 2008)

That Gene Ingram looks well cool. :thumbsup:

Just bought a small Tomey stinger too.


----------



## geekswithguns (Apr 1, 2008)

kooter said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions.
> 
> I have gone with this knife from americankami.
> 
> ...


 
Thats gorgeous...but I am not a fan of chisel grinds...I really like my Busse game warden for fixed blade of this size...and then of course theres the HAK...but it definitely doesn't fit your requirement on handle...


----------



## CLHC (Apr 2, 2008)

Cool looking "necker" of a knife I must say!


----------



## kooter (May 23, 2008)

Got it.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 23, 2008)

kooter said:


> Just found a raidops knife that looks well cool. The little John. Cant find any pricing on it though.


 

heres pics of my RaidOps Little John, love it! price is just slightly over $200...


----------

